# Rad für die Welt!



## GizzZ (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Forum,

Mein Name ist Simon und ich mache zur Zeit meinen Zivi in einer Drogenentzugsanstalt in Brasilien. Das ist so eine Art Bauernhof, wo den Patienten per Arbeitstherapie das Leben wieder beigebracht wird. Dadurch gibts natürlich viel Land und da mein Chef mitbekommen hab, dass ich Kleinradfanatiker bin, hat er mir letzt angeboten ein paar Lehmhügel für die Patienten hinzubauen. Find ich natürlich fett, Problem ist nur, dass Geld fehlt um irgendwas Fahrbares zu kaufen (also Räder). Da kam mir die Idee sich an die neureiche, deutsche BMX-Szene zu wenden und nach alten (nicht unbedingt gerissenen oder krummen) Teilen zu bitten. Ich meine, jeder hat noch irgendwas im Keller rumfahren, für das man keine 5 mehr zahlen würde, also warum nicht ein bischen die soziale Ader spielen lassen? Wer Lust hat Leute glücklich zu machen, die es verdient haben, sende bitte eine Mail an [email protected] damit ich das alles ein bischen kordinieren kann. Meine Eltern schicken das Zeug dann gesammelt weiter und ich übernehme davon dann das Porto. Das Porto innerhalb Deutschlands kann ich leider nicht zurückerstatten, es fehlt halt einfach an Kohle.

Wäre super, wenn sich der ein oder andere von seinem Alteisen trennen könnte 

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Simon


----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2008)

> ...Leute glücklich zu machen, die es verdient haben...


Klingt nett. Kann der Erfolg der Entwicklung auch mit Fotos dokumentiert werden?
Ansonsten müsste man ja befürchten, dass sich da wer unrechtmäßig bereichern möchte. 

Ich hätte da eine Gabel, eine Bremse und ein paar Kleinteile anzubieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> *Klingt nett. Kann der Erfolg der Entwicklung auch mit Fotos dokumentiert werden?
> Ansonsten müsste man ja befürchten, dass sich da wer unrechtmäßig bereichern möchte. *
> 
> Ich hätte da eine Gabel, eine Bremse und ein paar Kleinteile anzubieten.



War auch mein erster Gedanke. Ohne irgendwelche Dokumentation oder so ... naja.

- Rahmen + Stütze
- Vorbau
- Kurbel+Lager
- Laufradsatz ( VR müsste neu eingespeicht werden ;-) )
- Bremse
- Kleinteile

^^ würde bei mir auch noch rumliegen


----------



## GizzZ (20. Juni 2008)

www.simonbrasilien.blogspot.com

da gibts dann Infos, Fotos und viele lächelnde Gesichter 

Schreibt ne Mail, wenn ihr was loshaben wollt! Machen wir gleich Nägeln mit Köpfen


----------



## Lizard.King (20. Juni 2008)

hey yo wc3 rulz digga! HUMAN FTW!


----------



## gmozi (20. Juni 2008)

GizzZ schrieb:


> www.simonbrasilien.blogspot.com
> 
> da gibts dann Infos, Fotos und viele lächelnde Gesichter
> 
> Schreibt ne Mail, wenn ihr was loshaben wollt! Machen wir gleich Nägeln mit Köpfen



Werd das heute Abend mal mit Schatzi besprechen ( ist nämlich ihr rahmen ) und meld mich dann i-wann im Laufe des WEs mal.


----------



## Hertener (20. Juni 2008)

dito - atm räume ich noch den Keller auf ... dürfen's auch ein paar runter gefahrene Reifen sein? Ich mein, besser 'ne glatte Pelle als keine.


----------



## GizzZ (21. Juni 2008)

Reifen hab ich schon zu tausenden und ziemlich unbenutzt, aber danke


----------



## GizzZ (23. Juni 2008)

Für alle noch gebwilligen:
Es sind nun 2 komplette Räder zusammengekommen. Fehlen tun nur noch:
2 Paar Barends
2 Paar Griffe
1 Bremshebel

Wäre auch alles kaufbar, also an diesen Kleinteilen hängt das, ich nenne es mal Projekt, nicht ab.


----------



## Hertener (23. Juni 2008)

Na gut. Ich lege noch 1 Paar Griffe inkl. Kunststoff Barends bei.


----------



## GizzZ (23. Juni 2008)

Klasse, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (23. Juni 2008)

habe auch noch ein paar griffe und barends
Edit: ein bremshebel bekomm ich denke auch noch


----------



## GizzZ (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab grad nochmal überschlagen und vielleicht klappt sogar noch ein 3. Rad. Fehlen würden nur noch Laufradsatz/Reifen, Sattelstütze, Eubb Kurbel, Pedale und eine Kette. Ich hätte noch 2 ewig alte Naben rumliegen, die ich wirklich kaum jemandem anbieten möchte, aber wenn sich zufällig nur 2 Felgenringe finden würden, wäre das 3. Rad damit geritzt.


----------



## Aceface (25. Juni 2008)

Pedale hab ich noch rumfliegen, müsste mal nachschauen heut Abend. Ich mail dir später mal....oder kannst mir auch schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## GizzZ (25. Juni 2008)

Im Moment fehlt nur noch Kette, 2 Naben und eine EuBB Kurbel. Für 19mm wären die Lager vorhanden. Noch jemand was rumgammeln?

edit:
und die beiden Reifen noch :/


----------



## chrische (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab noch ne kette aber ich denke die ist zu kurz würde höchstens noch bei 25-9 funktionieren und ich glaube nicht das die räder so ne luxus übersetzung haben.
einen Lenker hab ich noch und ne Gabel. Wenn du was gebrauchen kannst musst nur Bescheid sagen.

Achja und Reifen hab ich noch sind aber relativ weit runter und sind Race schlappen


----------



## GizzZ (25. Juni 2008)

Ne du, vielen Dank, aber Gabeln und Lenker hat die BMX-Welt echt im Überfluss. Und ja, solche Luxusübersetzungen haben die Teile nicht  Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!
Wie gesagt, fehlt nur noch eine eubb Kurbel+Reifen+Naben (48L und 14mm wären gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GizzZ (27. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte nur nochmal allgemein etwas wichtiges loswerden:
Die Teile sollten wirklich spätestens am 15. Juli bei mir sein, da meine Eltern am 16. hierherfliegen. Die Portokosten würden sich bei der Post um etwa 200-300 Euro unterscheiden, also bitte ich nochmal alle, die was gespendet haben, das bis zum 15. über die Bühne gebracht zu haben. 
Es ist zwar ein bischen blöd so zu stressen, aber davon hängt halt viel ab.

Und vielen Rießendank an alle, die geholfen haben, echt spitze!!


----------



## GizzZ (21. Juli 2008)

Die Aaron Ross Trendwave hat zugeschlagen!







Erstes Rad ist nun mit folgendem Setup fertig:

Sputnic Satelite I
WTP EuBB Kurbel
Crmo Bash0r Noname Realstreet fork
S&M Castillo (voll im Trend)
Fusion Vorbau (auch im tighten Uploadtrend)
VR: Pi Hub gülden, Hazard Lite (kommt später an ein anderes Rad hinten, war aber die letzte freie Felge)
HR: Salt Kasettenabe 12er+irgendwas Glänzendes
Sattel/stütze: Demolition
Animal Kb so hot right now!
Pedale aus Alu, isch halt edel

Die beiden letzten Rähmen haben leider nicht mehr ins Übergepäck meiner Eltern gepasst, also wird die Post ein wenig daran verdienen. Ich geh jetzt jedenfalls mit meinen Eltern Brasilien erkunden und bau die beiden anderen nach meinem verdienten Urlaub auf.

Danke an alle sozialen Leute, ist echt ein Hammer Ding geworden. Vielleicht nicht mehr ganz am Zahn der Zeit, aber auf brasilianischem Boden der tighteste Shit seit flamenförmigen Kettenblättern


----------



## .nOx (21. Juli 2008)

sind meine griffe noch angekommen?!
schwarze primo ohne flansch!


----------



## Aceface (21. Juli 2008)

Für ein Ersatzteillager ist das doch echt ne geile Kiste geworden!


----------



## Weltmeister (21. Juli 2008)

ne richtig geile aktion von dir, erstmal großes lob. 

leider zu spät gelesen :/ hätte noch gut was hier gehabt, vorallem an kleinteilen.

für so ein rad würden sich sogar manche in dland freuen


----------



## Hertener (26. Juli 2008)

Also, wenn das meine Gabel ist, und die Ausfallenden schauen mir ganz danach aus, dann ist keine "Noname" sondern 'ne "Haro Mega".  

BTW:
Schön zu sehen, dass was angekommen ist. 

*EDIT:*
Gerade mal geschaut: Das Bild gefällt mir besonders.  Blut am Bein und auch noch Spaß dabei.


----------

